# Old videos of pony play.



## riccil0ve

I just went through the video's on my cell phone and found these from November. I had just gotten back from a trail ride with Ricci [the Paint] and while we were gone, the other two had a conniption fit, and when I let Ricci out, they all took off and ran for about five minutes, lol. The little one in the purple blanket is Gracie, and the chestnut in the blue blanket is my friend's mare, Maizy.

Please excuse the bad quality and shaking, lol. Now lets hope they post. ::crosses fingers::

Video0008.flv video by riccil0ve - Photobucket

Video0006.flv video by riccil0ve - Photobucket

Video0005.flv video by riccil0ve - Photobucket


----------

